# Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii, L3 -- Spiny flower mantis



## papilio (Jul 31, 2014)

Okay guys, here's a long one ... so cute, just couldn't quit!  







_Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_, L3 but still tiny!









































































Thanks for looking!  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Beautiful pics as always! Those little guys are crazy looking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenodera (Aug 1, 2014)

I would frame some of these, definitely... How the mantis fades into the black background is awesome on 3, 8, and 10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cooper (Aug 2, 2014)

Incredible species and amazing pictures. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twentytwenty (Aug 9, 2014)

Amazing pictures, where did you get the mantis from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Aug 9, 2014)

pannaking22 said:


> Beautiful pics as always! Those little guys are crazy looking!


Thank you pannaking!  




Tenodera said:


> I would frame some of these, definitely... How the mantis fades into the black background is awesome on 3, 8, and 10.


Thanks a lot Tenodera!  

These are magnificent mantids ... a lot like the beautiful Orchid mantis, but with attitude!  




Cooper said:


> Incredible species and amazing pictures. Thank you


Thanks Cooper!  




Twentytwenty said:


> Amazing pictures, where did you get the mantis from?


Thank you Twentytwenty!  Got them from Rebecca at http://mantidpets.com/shop/start .  She's out of these now, but she has a larger stock than anybody else online and a very big pricelist ... the available species vary depending on which ooths she's hatched recently.  I've also gotten a couple of ooths from her to hatch myself.

See these as adults at http://www.flickriver.com/photos/tags/pseudocreobotrawahlbergii/interesting/


Just edging these out as my faves  is the _Idolomantis diabolica_, if you'd like to see them I have a couple of threads, [thread=265223]Idolomantis ... insane growth! Feeding-time series [/thread] and [thread=263165]New Idolomantis diabolica, L2[/thread] .  Also look them up on Google images, they get enormous and have a wild threat pose!  :biggrin:


I'm just getting into mantids, and they're fantastic to keep!  Sadly only live for a year or so, but are very rewarding none-the-less.




BTW I'm processing right now some more mantis photos shot in natural light in the garden, if anyone's interested check back on this subforum tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Aug 10, 2014)

So spikey, so cute. Papilio, stop making me want ALL of the mantids. D:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

